# Happy Birthday Hiro from Holland!



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Hiro has his 3th birthday today!eace:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

He's as handsome as ever! Happy Birthday, Hiro!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Happy birthday to the dog who flies in many photos!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Happy Birthday handsome boy!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

_*HAPPY THIRD BIRTHDAY HIRO IN HOLLAND !!arty: :third:*_


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday Hiro!!!arty:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Soooo handsome!!!
Happy 3rd


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy birthday, Handsome Hiro!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday Hiro, you get more handsome each year.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He still makes my heart go pitter pat. Happy birthday beuatiful boy.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Hiro! Hope your had a wonderful day! Love, Izzo 
P.S. You look a lot like me my mom said!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthdat, Hiro! You are gorgeous, as always.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HIRO........ you are one handsome 3 year old.
Hope you get many treats and belly rubs.:biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Handsome Boy!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday! Hope it was special


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday you beautiful boy!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy birthday, Hiro! You always look so happy!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Hope you had a great birthday, handsome boy!

Love the pictures, Ans!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

You are MacDreamy of the Hav world Hiro!!! Hope your birthday was wonderful.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Happy birthday Hiro. You are so handsome, I hope you had a special day.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------

